# Anyone convinced that AF was coming but got your BFP instead?



## daniellex27

I know, i know, this is for BFP announcements.. and i don't have one.
But i am very curious to see if any of you actually felt like your AF was on its way, but got your BFP instead!

Because i've been convinced my AF is coming, since my breasts are now tender to the touch (even my bra irritates them).. very fatigued, bloated and a weee bit crampy. 4 days till expected AF.. What do you guys think? :shrug:


----------



## pinkkitten74

wait until at least af is late then test:) testing early can be dissapointing


----------



## beccad

I had all my usual AF symptoms but no AF. Then a couple of days after I was expecting AF (I wasn't counting days, so it was just an estimate) I had a bit of spotting and was convinced that full flow would start later that day as it usually did. When it didn't I thought that was a bit odd and someone on here said that happened to them before they got their BFP, so I tested and, well look at my ticker!


----------



## Damita

Yup I had the worse AF pains like normal and even though I was on clomid I still was in shock when my period was late and I got a BFP.


----------



## Miaw

it never happened to me, I have never been pregnant, but I still wanted to send a little luck your way, and lots of baby dust. :D


----------



## honey08

both times, felt proper af pains, worst than ever :?


----------



## sigh

I just got my bfp and yes, I gave up on the 28th (10dpo) thinking it was AF time. My breasts are sore but not as sore as they were during ovulation. Here are my symptoms.

Here are my symptoms:
1-7 dpo - nothing unusual
8dpo - pinching pains (similar to ovulation) yesterday, first on the left side, then the right side.
9dpo- Took a FRER test. BFN. Some discharge with a pink tinge, then creamy with no tinge. light cramping
10dpo- slightly brown and now no tinge again. I had cramps similar to AF this morning (and lower back soreness). I was convinced that AF was coming but then the cramps subsided and I started getting a weird deep slightly throbbing/burning pain on my right side for 15 mins... then no symptoms. Tightness in my abs like I had done sit ups earlier in the day.
11-12dpo - I had some dizziness when standing but I've had this symptom before so not sure if it's related. Still bleeding, heavier than before but not very heavy (enough for a liner all day). Blood is brown like the end of your AF. Some AF like cramps sometimes only on one side (like ovulation). Tightness in my abs like I had done sit ups earlier in the day. Woke up at 4 am with heartburn 1 night.
13dpo - Bleeding slowed down, some what pink mixed with brown. I thought I was getting my period since 10dpo but then when I wipe at night, there was a small blob of CM mixed with brown blood and then the bleeding stopped. The blob thing never happened to me. AF type cramping has lightened and is only there slightly.
14dpo - took a Dollar Tree test in the morning for a BFN. AF like very light cramping in the morning and then a somewhat achy cervix (it didn't really hurt, I was just very aware of it). Bleeding starting again, very light more pink than brown. Fell asleep on the couch randomly for about an hour. Held my pee from 1:30 to 8:45 (I know crazy right?) and tested with a FRER- BFP! Occasional pinching cramps but nothing too painful.


----------



## MIKAoKendra

Xx


----------



## MIKAoKendra

sigh said:


> I just got my bfp and yes, I gave up on the 28th (10dpo) thinking it was AF time. My breasts are sore but not as sore as they were during ovulation. Here are my symptoms.
> 
> Here are my symptoms:
> 1-7 dpo - nothing unusual
> 8dpo - pinching pains (similar to ovulation) yesterday, first on the left side, then the right side.
> 9dpo- Took a FRER test. BFN. Some discharge with a pink tinge, then creamy with no tinge. light cramping
> 10dpo- slightly brown and now no tinge again. I had cramps similar to AF this morning (and lower back soreness). I was convinced that AF was coming but then the cramps subsided and I started getting a weird deep slightly throbbing/burning pain on my right side for 15 mins... then no symptoIms. Tightness in my abs like I had done sit ups earlier in the day.
> 11-12dpo - I had some dizziness when standing but I've had this symptom before so not sure if it's related. Still bleeding, heavier than before but not very heavy (enough for a liner all day). Blood is brown like the end of your AF. Some AF like cramps sometimes only on one side (like ovulation). Tightness in my abs like I had done sit ups earlier in the day. Woke up at 4 am with heartburn 1 night.
> 13dpo - Bleeding slowed down, some what pink mixed with brown. I thought I was getting my period since 10dpo but then when I wipe at night, there was a small blob of CM mixed with brown blood and then the bleeding stopped. The blob thing never happened to me. AF type cramping has lightened and is only there slightly.
> 14dpo - took a Dollar Tree test in the morning for a BFN. AF like very light cramping in the morning and then a somewhat achy cervix (it didn't really hurt, I was just very aware of it). Bleeding starting again, very light more pink than brown. Fell asleep on the couch randomly for about an hour. Held my pee from 1:30 to 8:45 (I know crazy right?) and tested with a FRER- BFP! Occasional pinching cramps but nothing too painful.

As if your totally describing my exact situation right now!!!! Lol 

I've been waiting and waiting for af to come and nothing! Then this AM I got a light pink very watery blood/CM when I wiped...

so sad :( I think it's AF!!!

Then this evening it turned into a very creamy sticky CM and was brown... Very light!!!

I have no idea what this means!! 

So confusing!! I'm so scarred to test!!! What should I do?!!?


----------



## sigh

test with a FRER in the morning or hold your pee as long as you can and test in the evening!


----------



## mwaah

Oh yes with my DS I had no symptoms of AF coming or a pregnancy. Well the only thing i did have was a wet feeling and kept going to the toilet thinking she had arrived. I even went to bed with a pad on!! haha

Woke that morning to no AF but a BFP!! good luck xxx


----------



## MIKAoKendra

What is a FRER?


----------



## sigh

FRER = First Response Early Result Test :) Very sensitive


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I had what I call breakthrough PMS, after several months of relief while taking Vitex. About a couple of months before my BFP, PMS reared it's ugly head, so the month I conceived was no different. PMS, temp dropped then went up slightly.. I took a test at 11dpo, knowing it would be negative and just to get an idea of what to discuss with my acupuncturist that day. Got a huge surprise of two lines on an Answer test. :cloud9: Good luck to you and hope you see a BFP this month! :)


----------



## sweetmere

Good luck Danielle!! What's going on with you?? We should be cycle buddies. I am a bit behind you (6dpo) but still! :)


----------



## LemonTea

I started cramping about three days before AF was due, and had no doubt in my mind that my period was coming. I thought it was strange that I wasn't having spotting like normal, but I thought it may have been a holdover from the Clomid and progesterone I'd taken a couple cycles before. We were NTNP at the time, so I wasn't keeping track of my temps or CM or ovulation date or anything. It just never crossed my mind that we might have conceived on our own after a year of trying unsuccessfully, and it turns out that the cramping I was feeling was a sign that I was pregnant -- I've been having the same AF-like cramps on and off ever since, so I think for me, that was a huge sign that I totally missed because I assumed that the cramps were AF letting me know she was on the way for her monthly visit.


----------



## LemonTea

mwaah said:


> I even went to bed with a pad on!! haha

I did the exact same thing for about three days in a row -- I was THAT sure that AF was coming.


----------



## daniellex27

Hi sweetmere! I'd love to be cycle buddies! ..if you click my ttc journal link on my signature, you can read all about what's going on with me :) ill fill you in a little though.. so we started tcc last month, I'm on cycle day 33 as of Tuesday coming up in about an hour.. lol my cycles are roughly around 32-36 days long.. soo, if AF doesn't show up by april 9th, ill be testing :) I want to test earlier, but I don't want to see a BFN..

Tell me a little about yourself :) 
(You can reply in my journal if you'd like)


----------



## Bunkie

I'm testing in a couple days too! Here's hoping for a :bfp: for the both of us!!!


----------



## Bunkie

I hope you figure it out. I know how frustrating it is to have allergies... you never know how hard it is until you have them!


----------

